# Calling all biceps boys.



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

My arms kind of grow but have no real peaks on them. What are your top Bicep building routines? I normally just do standing curls with the EZ bar because my favorite routines are chest & shoulders. I know some people let other exercisers work them but I want to be a bicep boy for a while to see how they live.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

concentration curls + preacher curls good for peaking.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> My arms kind of grow but have no real peaks on them. What are your top Bicep building routines? I normally just do standing curls with the EZ bar because my favorite routines are chest & shoulders. I know some people let other exercisers work them but I want to be a bicep boy for a while to see how they live.


WARRIOR!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> WARRIOR!


 :lol: :lol: PMSL - I knew it was coming.... :beer:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> concentration curls + preacher curls good for peaking.


How many reps & sets in 1 day & how many days a week?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> WARRIOR!


Have you seen the documentary on the Ultimate warriors downfall!? They make him out to be a right bell end but he was an awesome athlete! Them were the days taking your WWF cards to school.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> Have you seen the documentary on the Ultimate warriors downfall!? They make him out to be a right bell end but he was an awesome athlete! Them were the days taking your WWF cards to school.


Yeah I hate that documentary!!!

Everyone in it should be clotheslined


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Milzeh said:


> How many reps & sets in 1 day & how many days a week?


I usually do chest/tris mon, sometimes back/bis tues and then bis/tris sat lol.

I usually do preacher curls with e-z bar, concentration curls and then some standing heavy dumbbell curls. 3 sets each or something? 8-12 reps usually what I do.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike mentzer says that an e-z bar curl takes the emphasis off the biceps. Use a straight bar with less weight?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

concentration curls wide grip barbell curls incline curls, if you cant get a peak from these and diet plus rest is good then its genetics im afraid.

some of the very best failed to get quality peaks - kevin levrone was criticized because his biceps lacked peaks (but he had size in abundance)

but you should be able to develop decent peaks from these basic exercises done in good form


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

squeeeeeeze for 2 seconds at the peak of contraction for ball shaped bis.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

bicep peak is very much affected by genetics and the length of the bicep. some people have really long biceps where the insertion is right at the elbow. the bicep looks really full but little peak. mine is really short with a high peak so looks like a weird egg on my arm lol. i will trade you some peak for some length :s

the bigger your biceps get the better they will peak either way so just mix up the exercises, hit them hard for 6-10 sets per week (dont overtrain them) and you will see them grow. remember biceps get worked a lot on back day too so dont train them too much.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

-AC- said:


> bicep peak is very much affected by genetics and the length of the bicep. some people have really long biceps where the insertion is right at the elbow. the bicep looks really full but little peak. mine is really short with a high peak so looks like a weird egg on my arm lol. i will trade you some peak for some length :s
> 
> the bigger your biceps get the better they will peak either way so just mix up the exercises, hit them hard for 6-10 sets per week (dont overtrain them) and you will see them grow. remember biceps get worked a lot on back day too so dont train them too much.


Tbh I think the whole overtraining is p1sh. An internet myth creeps along and gets re-iterated by every tom, dick and harry. Overtraining is hugely overlooked. Fair do's if your doing like a 50 sets on biceps then thats taking the p1ss as you can only tear THA FIBRAZZ SO MUCH BRAH. Then it becomes a waste of time just going over the same p1sh.

I train triceps twice a week, and biceps more or less twice a week as well. On arm day usually 9-10 sets each bicep/tricep. Then when I train triceps on chest day I do whatever 6-9 sets same with bi. And I wouldn't really say I've got small arms, next to my chest my arms are the feature body part...

I also train calves 3x a week with quite high volume and blast away at them, sometimes 4 times per week, just enjoy it. And I'd say my calves are pretty sh1t hot considering my height...

I recall dutch_scott doing something like 30+ sets on arms on arm day and to most this is "zomg overtraining u mad brah?" but he was sporting what, 22 inch guns? just saynnnn


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

pumphead said:


> squeeeeeeze for 2 seconds at the peak of contraction for ball shaped bis.


This is good technique, pushes more blood thru the bi as well.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

lol i hear you and normally i am a keen advocate of "overtraining myth was made up by lazy people" however for biceps and triceps i generally advise it because the obvious bicep boys get carried away with biceps and neglect other bodyparts to train arms. that is more what i meant by overtraining arms, when they are overtrained as an alternative to doing squats for example.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh I think the whole overtraining is p1sh. An internet myth creeps along and gets re-iterated by every tom, dick and harry. Overtraining is hugely overlooked. Fair do's if your doing like a 50 sets on biceps then thats taking the p1ss as you can only tear THA FIBRAZZ SO MUCH BRAH. Then it becomes a waste of time just going over the same p1sh.
> 
> I train triceps twice a week, and biceps more or less twice a week as well. On arm day usually 9-10 sets each bicep/tricep. Then when I train triceps on chest day I do whatever 6-9 sets same with bi. And I wouldn't really say I've got small arms, next to my chest my arms are the feature body part...
> 
> ...


its hard to have the amounts of sets needed set in stone.

dorian did 9

arnie did 20-30!

bottom line is the same basic logic applies - train to failure eat and grow. if you train higher volume you may need more cals to compensate. but imo if you need 30 sets for an arm workout you need to re-assess your training intensity.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

30 sets is a lot, if u have massive arms like arnie, then yeh, 30 sets to break down all that muscle tissue maaaybe but if u got closer to 15 inch arms 20 sets should be enough with the correct intensity. i find when i head passed 20 sets the pump just goes down and then its tempting to go chasing the pump which never seems to come back like it did at the 15-20 set mark. my personal experience anyway..... as for the peaks yeh they are genetic, but u gotta try everything to see if u can elicit that genetic propensity to express itself, so experimentation isnt a bad idea


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

prone curls are an awesome was to finish off a bicep workout


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh I think the whole overtraining is p1sh. An internet myth creeps along and gets re-iterated by every tom, dick and harry. Overtraining is hugely overlooked. Fair do's if your doing like a 50 sets on biceps then thats taking the p1ss as you can only tear THA FIBRAZZ SO MUCH BRAH. Then it becomes a waste of time just going over the same p1sh.
> 
> I train triceps twice a week, and biceps more or less twice a week as well. On arm day usually 9-10 sets each bicep/tricep. Then when I train triceps on chest day I do whatever 6-9 sets same with bi. And I wouldn't really say I've got small arms, next to my chest my arms are the feature body part...
> 
> ...


heres dutch scotts workout:

i alternate bis and tris, find keeps blood in them longer,

1.High cable curls dual arm -biceps 4 sets

1set 20reps

1set 15 reps

1 set 12 reps

1set 5-7reps

2.all reps peak contracted

next rope pressdowns- triceps 5 sets

3 sets 20reps

1 set 10 reps

1 set 6 reps

3. straight bar curls, supersetted with ez bar curls 4 supersts (8sets total)

1 set 15reps straight bar........ 1 set ez bar 12 reps

1set 10reps straight bar......1set ez bar 10 reps

1 set 10reps straight bar...........1 set ez bar 8-10 reps

then ill load upn the ez bar for a set of heavy 4-6 reps

4. close grip bench press - 4 sets triceps

1 set 20 reps

1 set 15 reps

2 sets 10reps

i dnt lock out on any tri exercise

5. standing dumbell curls supersetted with lying dumbell extentions

2 sets 20 reps of each (4 sets supersetted)

6. v bar pressdowns supersetted with rope hammer curls

3 sets 4-6 reps of each. (6 sets total supersetted)

thats arms done as of yesterday.

total exercises

biceps= 5

triceps=4

total sets combined

31 sets total

i like to combine very heavy cheat movements with very high rep peak contraction work

i call it flush and fill.

heavy weights, high volume.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

and heres the thread he started

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/arms/98108-my-arm-workout-requested.html

for anyone who wants to try the workout


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

-AC- said:


> lol i hear you and normally i am a keen advocate of "overtraining myth was made up by lazy people" however for biceps and triceps i generally advise it because the obvious bicep boys get carried away with biceps and neglect other bodyparts to train arms. that is more what i meant by overtraining arms, when they are overtrained as an alternative to doing squats for example.


I still think it's very possible to overtrain, especially on such a small muscle like the bicep. Your biceps are getting hit in other workouts too especially back days. If you're natty then overtraining is definitely something you have to avoid.

But as always....it boils down to genetics. Some can get away with it, others can't.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Im not a bicep boy but i have worked them quite alot latey. Been doing ghvt(german high volume training) which consists of 10 reps x 10 sets with 1 minute rests inbetween. It really is a killer and now my biceps are disproportionally large so i stopped working them lol.

So much easier to stick to heavy compounds to keep everything in proportion!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

-AC- said:


> *bicep peak is very much affected by genetics *and the length of the bicep. some people have really long biceps where the insertion is right at the elbow. the bicep looks really full but little peak. mine is really short with a high peak so looks like a weird egg on my arm lol. i will trade you some peak for some length :s
> 
> the bigger your biceps get the better they will peak either way so just mix up the exercises, hit them hard for 6-10 sets per week (dont overtrain them) and you will see them grow. remember biceps get worked a lot on back day too so dont train them too much.


100%, i've always had a high peak ever since I can remember (even before training) lol.. just genetics mostly, however my bicep is not very long.. one or the othe other it seems :/


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> 100%, i've always had a high peak ever since I can remember (even before training) lol.. just genetics mostly, *however my bicep is not very long*.. one or the othe other it seems :/


I was going to bring this up as well.

I new a guy in school, stick thin but had crazy peaks on his arms... but they measured several inches from the elbow joint.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthol will sort that out.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> its hard to have the amounts of sets needed set in stone.
> 
> dorian did 9
> 
> ...


Yeah I do agree with the intensity line. I mean I train chest with 10 sets that seems to be enough as im pretty burnt out at the end of it, high intensity. However overall speaking training biceps 3x a week for me would be fine and I'd keep the sets at say 6. Training calves 3x a week has worked wonders for me, then again you could say the same story with the "they get trained with other muscle groups" as when you do cardio you use calves, when your walking around town your calves are being used. IIRC arnold used to train twice a day? and his workouts were always intense, yet he grew and grew. I think with a lot of food/nutrients, lots of sleep and aas thrown in the world is yours.



IrishRaver said:


> I still think it's very possible to overtrain, especially on such a small muscle like the bicep. Your biceps are getting hit in other workouts too especially back days. If you're natty then overtraining is definitely something you have to avoid.
> 
> But as always....it boils down to genetics. Some can get away with it, others can't.


Yes and no imo, I still think the "over-training" is all overexagerated, lots of variations, I train 5 days per week + 1 martial arts + 2 cardio sessions yet I still grow. My body remains in a catabolic environment as it is.... and I seem to respond well to a lot of training, my sessions are intense and short but they are often. Like I sometimes train twice a day back twice a week. But thats true some can get away with it.



Matt 1 said:


> 100%, i've always had a high peak ever since I can remember (even before training) lol.. just genetics mostly, however my bicep is not very long.. one or the othe other it seems :/


It is genetics long heads, short heads etc. My bicep is very short like a baseball so it's well peaked as it is and has been since I started training. But I think even those with long heads can add peak to their bicep to a certain extent, alough it's debateable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah I do agree with the intensity line. I mean I train chest with 10 sets that seems to be enough as im pretty burnt out at the end of it, high intensity. However overall speaking training biceps 3x a week for me would be fine and I'd keep the sets at say 6. Training calves 3x a week has worked wonders for me, then again you could say the same story with the "they get trained with other muscle groups" as when you do cardio you use calves, when your walking around town your calves are being used. IIRC arnold used to train twice a day? and his workouts were always intense, yet he grew and grew. I think with a lot of food/nutrients, lots of sleep and aas thrown in the world is yours.
> 
> completely agree, the cns is more susceptible to get over trained than the muscles. this is when catabolic hormones like cortisol rise etc and after 4-8 weeks of aas use this is known to occur regardless of training so imo using the window when aas and anabolic/androgenic hormones are at their peak is a great time to really ramp up volume and cals to compensate.
> 
> ...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> Defo my calves have never been this big, had skinny calves, now literally pretty huge in comparison to what they were, posted a pic in journal.
> 
> Out of interest when cortisol etc rise after use of aas or during pct how would one counter-act this to prevent losing gains so to speak, i.e. possibly blocking cortisol or staying some what anabolic?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> after aas use, its all about timing - gains normally stagnate regardless of esther for me and most from weeks 4-8 and this is the point when cortisol and myostatin among other hormones are released to counter act the significant rise in aas hormones. this is why bridging or cruising is effective as it gives the body a break and allows it to reduce catabolic hormones by reducing aas hormones and lowering training volume during this time would help too. but at this time homeostasis would be the biggest concern thats why the blast would usually have increased dosages and/or cals to keep the body from homeostasis.
> 
> for pct - much harder!
> 
> thats why people bridge with gh or igf


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

also SHIC's are designed for max gains without giving the body a chance to release those catabolic hormones. keeping the body growing in spurts.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

your favorite routine is shoulder + chest ?

IMO your 'favorite' routine shouldn't be favoured. leads to muscles imballances dude .

As for peaks , i'd go with preachers . and preacher hammer curls


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I would drop the ez bar, thats robbish, replace that with straight barbell, and/or dumbell curls , done the proper way.

then , for the peak itself, after the bi's are pumped up full of blood, some conc. curls variant, done properly, or enen better some spider curls, or some triple sets seated upright / inclined / spider curls, DB.

In fact , no matter what you choose to do, what matter is training the area/ R.o.M that produce the peak itself. Extra attention will pay off

Preachers are worthless to get a peak. No resistance on the fraction producing the peak

those cable curls , done on a flat bench a la santoriello, all the way behind the head,are OK too. concentration & spiders are a lot easier to get right , tough


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> Pretty interesting, what about peptides such as ghrp-6 & cjc combination?
> 
> I understand the bridging but then again how are you going to recover properly, or even come off cycle in that case, would it be a case of slowly tapering down in order to prevent such a "crash".


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

massiccio said:


> I would drop the ez bar, thats robbish


It's good imo for people with wrist issues. My wrist has a reccuring cyst in it, so if the ganglion cyst grows then if I tried to pick up the straight bar it would be absolutely agonizing, weridly though at an angle it is ok.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> thats why whether to blast and cruise or not is such a difficult choice to make.
> 
> there are a few people who run peptides pct for this very reason. i think ausbuilt posted something like this the other week but people pay alot of attention to restoring natty test levels post cycle rightly so but they often fail to take measures to control catabolic hormones such as cortisol which is what a lot of the weight loss that occurs for some post cycle is due to.
> 
> proviron imo is often overlooked by people (attaches to SHBG to free up test always important post cycle) but according to mars and many others these effects are overblown.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> But then proviron is anabolic no? so then wouldn't this be somewhat pointless in pct as it would be elevating test levels to a certain extent?
> 
> What is it you personally do as it seems to be working for you mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> proviron isn't suppressive per se but i remembr coming across a study showing it effected hpta somewhat only above 200mg doses. from info ive gathered and ime it doesnt affect hpta recovery especially at lower doses. it wont help hpta but wont disrupt it either - its attachment to SHBG was the appealing thing for me.
> 
> i blast and cruise been doing for about 7 months but running a pct at present. will be back on soon but not blasting and cruising in the traditional sense rather running SHIC's


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> Don't really know much on proviron so a lot of what im re-iterating is prob bro science...
> 
> If your in pct at the mo whats your pct consisting of, just simple nolva/clomid or are you putting extras in, whats your opp of using hcg within pct as well.
> 
> I think the blast cruise method would work but would this not simply make it a lot harder to come off, physically and mentally, also fertility issues etc? Are you using GH also?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> wish i had the money for gh, then i wouldn't blast and cruise but run that year round.
> 
> i run hcg during cruises at 2500ius eod for 2 weeks and for my pct followed by 100/100/50/50 clomid 40/40/20/20 nolva and 50/50/25/25 proviron.
> 
> ...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> For GH though, as you are basically replacing and putting your GH thru the roof, is there not a chance of a negative feedback loop, so to speak. So in which case if you came off GH there may not be a chance of recovering to your natural levels, mainly aimed at a younger person so to speak.
> 
> What makes you run 40 nolva? is it not stated that running 40 provides no diff to running 20? how is your recovery in terms of holding on to gains etc?
> 
> And yeah the HCG is a confusing one tbh, think mars recommends 5,000 iu for a one weekly shot in pct... but then would running hcg within the cycle not be beneficial in order to have a better recovery, and would the lh receptors not de-sensitize if you used a low dose of hcg thruout cycle, or alternativly started hcg later on in cycle, for example test-e cycle 12 weeks instead of starting at week 3 start at say week 8?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> i remember reading an article showing how to effectively cycle without causing a negative feedback loop (remember it being used with peptides to help natty gh recover) but since its way out of my price reach i haven't given it further though but i'll dig out that article.
> 
> i haven't come across the study showing 40mg to be not moreso effective than 20 but i'll have a look.
> 
> ...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> Ideal if you can find the article would be great...
> 
> The nolva thing im sure mars told me about. But read it on the net as well.
> 
> Suppose water loss is bound to occur due to the nitrogen retention not being so strong? will just be intra-muscular water so you would no doubt lose that "pumped" look to a certain extent? whats your training like during pct in comparison to on cycle?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> volume is halved and calorie intake down to maintenance, just the 2 work sets per muscle group after warm ups.
> 
> the pumped look is def reduced in pct!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> I can imagine lol must play on your head! how come calories are dropped? is it not better ethic to up them to keep as nutured as possible?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> from 4000-4400 to 3500 ish maybe a bit less. pct is notorious for fat gain! when aas are dropped it becomes harder to partition calories and protein synthesis is decreased as well as reduced volume from training to keep cortisol somewhat in check meaning less cals used throughout the day. maintenance is the perfect amount imo, some get by on less but pct is all about maintaining


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> Makes a lot of sense! is there anyway to kill off excess cortisol anyway? I know cissus helps etc but anything more solid


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> i know aus is after this but its bloody hard to get hold of! if he cant then the rest of us would struggle!
> 
> *Cytadren.*
> 
> ...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> Lol seen him saying in a few threads about that.
> 
> Yeah I take vit c at decent doses but ontop of that cissus 3x a day, just trying it out to see it's effect on joint repair. But also meant to reduce cortisol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

some say clen pct can help control cortisol and is anti-catabolic but the only studies done that showed any form of this were on animals. and imo its way overblown

still could help with possible fat gain


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> some say clen pct can help control cortisol and is anti-catabolic but the only studies done that showed any form of this were on animals. and imo its way overblown
> 
> still could help with possible fat gain


Clen seems horrendus for the heart, but then again IGF-1 with the "cancer" issue. Not sure if these are overblown though.


----------

